# Zalman ZM850-HP



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2007)

Zalman's new ZM850-HP PSU uses two heatpipes to transfer heat away from the hot components on the PCB to the rear of the unit. The hot air is then exhaust by a slow running 140 mm fan. This design allows Zalman to run their fan much slower than the competition. In the end this results in one of the quietest PSUs we have ever used, especially if you consider the 850W maximum load.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 15, 2007)

Great review W1zz. Top notch as always. I especially like how quiet it is and also the low ripple on the lines themselves, great feature there. Of course, I miss the on off switch but its not a hinderance. Im highly banking on getting a Corsair 620 for my next build, but at only 60 bucks more (unless its went down) this Zalman is a hard deal to pass up!


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 15, 2007)

This is like my PSU on steroids xD Double heatpipes was a nice surprise, some review criticized mine for heatpipe cooling only main rectifiers, but works fine at this wattage level. Should be plenty options to choose from Zalman now with 500W, 600W, 750W and this 850W version in the heatpipe series.

Weird about that missing power switch, I'm always timid plugging in power cord without a power switch in PSU, blue sparks aren't nice  Not that it would keep my from buying it, if I was in need for so much power, but seems like it was given in this price point.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 16, 2007)

How is a 18a X 6 a bad setup? Name a single part that will use more than 18a of current by itself. I frankly do not see why that is a problem.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't think 18a per rail should be considered a con


----------



## mcloughj (Sep 17, 2007)

quiet and 850watts! looks like this is the range of psu's i've been wait for!

I take it that if the 850w model is that quiet then the other lower wattage models will be the same or quieter?


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2007)

To me the pcb layout and length appears to be a twin transformer setup. That explains the low amount of heat produced as neither transformer has to run at a high relitive load. 

The lower output models could be a single transformer design which may lead to more heat. You simply need to read reviews and check the specs. 

By the way this is not a definitive gauge of how loud the psu is under load. Under a dual 8800gtx setup for instance there would be a higher load than the 320w loadtester w1zz uses.


----------



## mcloughj (Sep 18, 2007)

Just thinking purely from a quiet PSU perspective:

Say my setup pulls down about 450W max, would it be worth getting the 850w version so that it's not put under strain and therefore is very very quiet?


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be the correct assumption, it just depends on how much you are willing to pay for silence.


----------



## mcloughj (Sep 18, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> That would be the correct assumption, it just depends on how much you are willing to pay for silence.



Looks like i might be cashing in the penny jar soon! Thanks!


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 22, 2007)

mcloughj said:


> quiet and 850watts! looks like this is the range of psu's i've been wait for!
> 
> I take it that if the 850w model is that quiet then the other lower wattage models will be the same or quieter?



Not quieter ("noisier"), 12cm fan opposed to 14cm and one heatpipe design. I'd go for the 600W version (that I have), my setup keeps it quiet. Doubt your system takes any more wattage, propably less, so you'll save money and still have spare wattage for upgrades. Double GPU setup and this model will be fine, for a single card it's and overkill, but of course if you have too much money and your system is dead silent, then go for thw 850W


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

great review good PSU  lets see if TPU gets printed on the box now


----------



## psouza4 (Jul 15, 2008)

KennyT772 said:


> How is a 18a X 6 a bad setup? Name a single part that will use more than 18a of current by itself. I frankly do not see why that is a problem.



techPowerUp screwed up their review.  Rails 3 and 4 actually pump out 28a each.  Rails 1-2 and 5-6 pump out 18a each.  So for PCI-E power hogs, it still has plenty of juice.

If only techPowerUp was a little more thorough in their homework.

Source: www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=198


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think Wiz hates reviewing power supplies.

- Christine


----------



## ASharp (Jul 15, 2008)

A picture of the sticker on the side of the PSU is provided in the review. As you can see there, it specifically states 18A on each of the six 12V rails. You can't really fault W1zzard for this. As a reviewer or even a consumer, you can imagine that the specs listed on the packaging or even the product itself to be representative of the product. If anything, it's Zalman's fault for not listing the proper specs on the PSU.

In any case, it's kind of odd how you signed up just to bash such a tiny error on one review.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2008)

Plus, this review is a year old, there could have been revisions since then.   psouza4 instead of openly bashing this website, why don't you try to be helpful, and perhaps PM the reviewer on the stipulation?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 15, 2008)

psouza4 said:


> techPowerUp screwed up their review.  Rails 3 and 4 actually pump out 28a each.  Rails 1-2 and 5-6 pump out 18a each.  So for PCI-E power hogs, it still has plenty of juice.
> 
> If only techPowerUp was a little more thorough in their homework.
> 
> Source: www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=198


I remember Corsair TX650W used to come with two 6-pin PCI-E connectors, now it's 2x 6+2 pin. Will you flame the reviewer of the older PSU variant in this way?


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Oct 12, 2008)

this PSU is on newegg for 149.99 , Would this be enough to power a X3 8750 BE 95W/ MSI 3870x2 & Gecube 3870/ MSI K9A2 CF-F 790x/ 2 X2GB ADATA/ 1 WD 160GB SATA HD/ 1 DVDWR SATA/ 4x 120 mm led fans/ 1x 92mm led fan.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 13, 2008)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> this PSU is on newegg for 149.99 , Would this be enough to power a X3 8750 BE 95W/ MSI 3870x2 & Gecube 3870/ MSI K9A2 CF-F 790x/ 2 X2GB ADATA/ 1 WD 160GB SATA HD/ 1 DVDWR SATA/ 4x 120 mm led fans/ 1x 92mm led fan.



Yes.


----------

